# New information on ILR applications



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

During this Covid-19 pandemic, we are to still submit our ILR applications and we are then required to book the Sopra Steria appt. 

On the PAY tab of our online application it no longer allows any option for the Priority Option of payment and it appears that there will not be a chance to upgrade to the Priority Option either. It’s going to be a long wait to find out if we get our new visa.

*This is the exact wording from the application, which I saw for the first time this evening.*

Select a service from the options below. 
You will *not* be able to change this after you have submitted your application.(Required)

Standard service : pay 2408.20 GBP, most people get a decision within 6 months of submitting their on-line application


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

There doesn't seem much urgency anymore in applying as early as you can, at the 28 day point. Might just as well wait until just before your visa runs out.

Before, most of us wanted to pay and book our biometrics appt. ASAP thinking we then would finally have a decision in 24 hours time.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you Twee. 

Once we've submitted the online form, do they then invite you for the biometric? I wonder If they'll invite you within the 28 days before latest financial docs expiring... or if not invited within 28 days, I wonder If have to then supply another bank statement, employment letter and payslip etc. 

ridiculous and simply pathetic that the home office has not provided a guidance yet. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ithinkin said:


> Thank you Twee.
> 
> Once we've submitted the online form, do they then invite you for the biometric? I wonder If they'll invite you within the 28 days before latest financial docs expiring... or if not invited within 28 days, I wonder If have to then supply another bank statement, employment letter and payslip etc.
> 
> ...


As I replied in another post where you complained about the Home Office: There are simply other far more important priorities right now, even for government workers. They may have childcare, carer or homeschooling responsibilities or they may be working on other more important projects like sourcing hospital supplies. You need to resign yourself to the probability that it will likely be months before any action will be taken on visa applications. 

You really need to put this in perspective. Saving lives, whether that means staying home and being unable to do your job or being redirected to other higher priority projects, is far more important than processing visa applications.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> Thank you Twee.
> 
> Once we've submitted the online form, do they then invite you for the biometric? I wonder If they'll invite you within the 28 days before latest financial docs expiring... or if not invited within 28 days, I wonder If have to then supply another bank statement, employment letter and payslip etc.
> 
> ...


hi ithinkin,

From my understanding ... once you submit your application, that is the date used to calculate the bank statements. So your bank statements must be within the 28 days prior to the actual date that you submit your application online. 

I fully understand why the Home Office is not allowing biometrics at the moment. It makes perfect sense to me that their employees are entitled to safety as well. However, what I don't understand is why we can't book the priority service once they do start back up and doing our biometrics. 

It clearly states on the latest update that we are required to now pay the regular fee and that there will not be any changes allowed. Stating it could take up to 6 months to get a decision from them. I assume that is 6 months after we finally do our biometrics and not 6 months from when we submit our application, since there are no biometrics being done at the moment.

Still lots of questions for us all, but we will just have to keep checking for updates and help each other keep positive


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

twee said:


> There doesn't seem much urgency anymore in applying as early as you can, at the 28 day point. Might just as well wait until just before your visa runs out.
> 
> Before, most of us wanted to pay and book our biometrics appt. ASAP thinking we then would finally have a decision in 24 hours time.


Hi again Twee. Regarding waiting until just before our visas run out, I'm still a bit confused as to when that is for me. Basically, my five year anniversary is 7th May 2020. But on my BRP card it says 'card valid until 9th June 2020'. So which one is it?

Also, as you know there's been an extension by Home Office to 31st May for everyone who's visa expires before that day, further encouraging me to wait a bit longer before applying. Afterall, maybe everything at the Home Office will mostly be functioning normally by the end of May. Maybe we'll even be able to choose priority service...

Anyway, if you were me when would you submit your application? When do you plan on submitting yours?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

JGun said:


> Hi again Twee. Regarding waiting until just before our visas run out, I'm still a bit confused as to when that is for me. Basically, my five year anniversary is 7th May 2020. But on my BRP card it says 'card valid until 9th June 2020'. So which one is it?
> 
> Also, as you know there's been an extension by Home Office to 31st May for everyone who's visa expires before that day, further encouraging me to wait a bit longer before applying. Afterall, maybe everything at the Home Office will mostly be functioning normally by the end of May. Maybe we'll even be able to choose priority service...
> 
> Anyway, if you were me when would you submit your application? When do you plan on submitting yours?


My understanding is this:

You can submit your application no earlier than 28 days before your 5 year anniversary of arrival. (i.e. 28 days before 7th May). ( I preferred to do that).

Or you can leave it as late as your BRP expiry date (9th June).

Once your application has been submitted, you won't need to request any temporary extensions, as you are then covered until such time as they process and respond to your application.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

nyclon said:


> As I replied in another post where you complained about the Home Office: There are simply other far more important priorities right now, even for government workers. They may have childcare, carer or homeschooling responsibilities or they may be working on other more important projects like sourcing hospital supplies. You need to resign yourself to the probability that it will likely be months before any action will be taken on visa applications.
> 
> You really need to put this in perspective. Saving lives, whether that means staying home and being unable to do your job or being redirected to other higher priority projects, is far more important than processing visa applications.


I think you've resigned yourself in thinking that the country is in a complete stand still. Keyworkers like myself are still going into work as per normal. So unless you have official information from the HO its better not to speculate. As far as I am concerned, HO should at the minimum provide guidance on this particular matter. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

JGun said:


> Hi again Twee. Regarding waiting until just before our visas run out, I'm still a bit confused as to when that is for me. Basically, my five year anniversary is 7th May 2020. But on my BRP card it says 'card valid until 9th June 2020'. So which one is it?
> 
> Also, as you know there's been an extension by Home Office to 31st May for everyone who's visa expires before that day, further encouraging me to wait a bit longer before applying. Afterall, maybe everything at the Home Office will mostly be functioning normally by the end of May. Maybe we'll even be able to choose priority service...
> 
> Anyway, if you were me when would you submit your application? When do you plan on submitting yours?


Hello JGun,

I bit the bullet and submitted my application on Saturday, knowing my bank slips will be within the 28 days of the submitted application. I had all of my needed documents ready to go, so just went for it and paid. 

After submitting the application, I then signed into the UKVCAS site and set up my account with them. 

Today, I went back to the UKVCAS website and uploaded all of my supporting documents even though I still don't have an actual date with Sopra Steria to do my biometrics. 

I'll keep checking the UKVCAS webpage to see when Sopra Steria open up their offices again and start allowing us to book an appointment. 

Perhaps when they do open up, they may surprise us and once again offer the 
priority option, but I won't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

*ILR application timing*

Hi All,

I am on the 5 year track.

due to coronavirus situation, I barely got a chance to book the life in the UK test a few days after my 5 years is up.

I have 2 additional months on my biometric card after that. If the priority services and appointments are not available until after my biometric card expires, and I end up having to apply on regular processing time, how do I prove my right to stay/work in the UK to a potential employer, landlord?

Also, is there any notice from Home office about automatic extension for people whose visa/biometric card expires after May?

Thanks
Asif


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

mcc1380 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on the 5 year track.
> 
> ...


Has anyone heard any updates regarding any of the above? I'm in a similar situation. My BRP card expires in early June and my second LITUK reschedule is for 2 days before my card expires (originally was supposed to be April). So I won't be able to say that I've successfully completed it in the application.


----------



## carla32 (Mar 5, 2013)

I phoned the helpline yesterday and they said they didn’t know but expected them to extend the 31st May date since borders were still closed etc - but they said they would probably not let us know till later in the month.


----------



## carla32 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a thought though that if you intended to stay you should still be able to submit your application regardless


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

*Standard Processing Information*

Hello, 
I had planned to pay for priority service but now think I may need to apply standard. Could I ask what the procedures are for this as they have changed since I last applied for an extension. 
Is it correct all documents are now uploaded, not mailed in? And are dated from the time of application not time of biometrics? 
Last time, I submitted my biometrics at a post office. Is this still the case with FLR M? 
And then would 6 month presumably be from the biometrics or the time of application? 

Many thanks for any information.


----------

